# Update on my hatch.



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Okay. I put 24 eggs in on friday at 2pm. 
Today is day 3 and out of 24 eggs I have 21 left. 
3 of them had small cracks so I just decided to throw them instead of trying to do something like patch em up. I know it's only day 3 but I cracked them open to see if they had something in them by chance. the first one did not but the 2nd egg did have a small bit of blood in it. I guess it was fertile? the 3rd one didn't have anything. I ended up putting it down the toilet. I didn't know where to put them.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Make sure to wait a little longer is from what I heard, before you candle


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah.
I had 2 candle cuz of the cracks. I knew I had 2 eggs with cracks. But as I continued I saw a 3rd. Oh well. I have 21 eggs in. But as I was candling 4 cracks I realized that none of my ggs looked like what day 3 candled was supposed 2 look like. 

So I candled 4 more like 10 min ago. At least 1 is fertile cuz I saw some vines.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would stop candleing them for a few days. Also just because there may be a small crack does not mean the membrane was torn. If the membrane is not torn you they may still hatch even without patching. I would wait till day 5 to candle.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I have hatched eggs that had cracks in them.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

the cracks were too far gone.  
and they were infertile any way (except for 1). 
i recandled today so far 6 of them have good blood vains... not sure about the rest. i do hope that i do get more then 6
out of 21.

I also threw them away because I don't like taking chances. They could have exploded day 16 and all would be lost. I take precautions


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

You can hatch eggs with cracks, but I usually exclude them before putting them in the incubator.

Hatch rate of cracked eggs is lower than solid shelled eggs, so it makes no sense for a cracked egg to take up space in the incubator if a solid egg is available. 

I candle before setting, all abnormal eggs are excluded.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I candled a few. I now have 12 fertile eggs. And a. Few maybes. One is a very spotted egg inside but I can se blood vains... or perhaps I am hoping to see them. Lol.

Here is a picture of an egg I candled...day 6. In some I saw some embryo moving.. this pic was taken by my cell without flash off course. U can see some vains.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's a pic without a frame


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I just checked on the eggs today (day 8.) The humidty was 43%.
I did have temp spikes up to 102, which is my stupidness cuz I played with the temp.. .. .. .. .. .. .. .. so I cranked it down to 100 qgain. I played with it cuz it got to 98 degrees.


----------

